# Lethal Weapon 5 with Mel Gibson,Danny Glover and Richard Donner again.



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello.

And also Joe Pesci.
Maybe again an Action-Stunner like 1 + 2.

https://moviehole.net/exclusive-lethal-weapon-5-announcement-coming/

The news was from BEFORE April 1st.That makes this not an Joke (i hope ).


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't see it being an action stunner considering the main stars are 63 and 72.  And Joe Pesci is older than the other two at 76 years old. Plus they better bring back Butters.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeaaaaaaaaaah it's not gonna work well IMO


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

Too old ? Naaa....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Too old ? Naaa....
> 
> View attachment 162764 View attachment 162766


Joe Pesci looks really old nowadays


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2019)

I saw the TV show. Thought that did OK as these things go actually.

Film wise then the first ones were OK but poor Jet Li...


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

I think the cast have still got it in them to play the characters just like they did in the original Lethal Weapons! I just hope the movie is written well enough. Fingers crossed.


----------

